# Windows



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes, I went camping this weekend and my wife feed me the twinkies







and it was good. As I was setting their this weekend in Brown County State Park (Indiana) it started to get warm inside, so I went to open the window over the sink.

Boy that was like being at work after I got done trying to open it about 1". How in the world is someone suppose to open that window? I tried my best to pull up evenly but for get that one side would all ways go before the other.

How are you suppose to open it or is it just show like the table bracket?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It is tough, but if one is patient, after 5 or 10 minutes, you will be rewarded with approximately 2" of open screen at the bottom of the window.









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Have long arms









I agree its a PITA. I find it easier to open the doors, and the windows behind the sofa and the dinette. The Kitchen and bunkhouse windows aren't easy to open. Trying to squeeze the tabs and lift up evenly is a good challenge. If you are off even a bit it will jam.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Take some WD-40 and lube the side tracks a little and you will be rewarded with a window that slides very nicely.

Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hmmmm...on our 04 26 RS, the windows have a little wheel to turn. That opens the windows. Sorry to hear about those hassles!

Randy


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

yup, we don't use the sink window very much either.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Randy,

The window over the sink should be of the type being discussed. At least it is on our '04 26RS. All of the other windows, with the exception of the two emergency egress windows located in the bunk house and the queen slide operate with a hand wheel.

Tim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey Tim...

Every window in my 04 26 RS has those twist handles. Even the one over the sink.

Randy

PS...not including the emergency windows.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Sink window is not worth the time to mess with, when you are done struggling, that 1.5" opening is about worthless. Is this what they call a Jalousie window?

I need to do the window blind mod for the crank out windows, at least they open easier, and actually let in some air.

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Randy,

Wow. So much for consistancy in the same model...









Kevin,

The Jalousie windows are the ones that crankopen with the hand wheel. They offer ability of opening the window, and getting ventilation during a rain storm, and are most often seen in homes in the south, where warmer temps, and frequent showers necessitate having constant ventilation.

Tim


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Question? : The slide up window over the sink and in the Queen slide out. Can those be left open while traveling? Since they aren't the crank kind and sticking out, would it make a difference?

Thanks!


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

We have the same type of windows in our 04 26rs as Castle Rock, just twist the knob and the windows open so far no problems, can't understand why they are differant on the same modles. i remember when we orderd ours the display had lift up window and thought what a hassle. am happy they put this kind of window in ours.
Rob


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

In my bedroom there is an emergency window and one of these slide up junkers, the slideout has two crank outs, the bunks have one emergency window and another slide junker. The bedroom window is not under the awning, would be nice to have a crank out in case it rains.

Sounds like some of you folks have all crank outs, now that would be real nice.

Another one of their inconsistent designs.

I am going to try silicone spray on the tracks and see if that helps, WD-40 makes too much of a mess.

Thanks for the info.

Kevin


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

My 2004 outback rs 26 has 4 slide windows in the bunk beds, one over the sink and one in the queen bed. i only have one emergency exit window in the queen bed (no emergency in the bunk beds). The 3 others are crank style. All the slide windows are not easy to open. I asked my dealer for a replacement of at least the four of the children. i'm waiting an answer.

my trailer was made on july 2003. maybe after that they stopped using slide windows because of complaints.

those with all crank windows when was your trailer made?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ours has a crank window and emergency exit for the rear most bed slide window. 
The side bed slide window is lift up because otherwise it would hit the trailer if you were to close the slide with the window open. The two rear windows by the couch and dinette are crank open and the kitchen and one top bunk window up front are lift up.

The build date of our trailer is 9/03

Mike


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

My 2004 21RS was made in December, 2004. It has crank up windows throughout. At first I didn't like them because they only crank up at about a 45 degree angle, which would prevent a good cross air flow, but after reading about how hard some of the slide windows are to open I warmed up to them more. Also, my 4 year old opened the emergency window in the queen slide out and I didn't realize this until we drove all the way home from Seven Oaks Campground (San Bernadino Mountains). It must have flopped up and down pretty good all the way home but it seems to be ok still. He also cranked the tongue stabilizer off the ground leaving the whole trailer to be held up in front by the crank down corner stabilizers. This after I had admonished him 3 or 4 times earlier about turning the handle. Oh well, 13 I crashed my dad's Benneli motorcycle into the back of our garage and bent the forks and didn't tell him it was me until he was 62 years old.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

28RSS mfg. date is 2/04. All crank windows except emergency exits. Sorry but they work real nice. Hey Bass Plunker, I'd like to see that one made in Dec '04


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Yeah, I noticed that right after I posted it. I write 2004 about a 1000 x's a day, it's just habit. I meant 2003, but you probably realized that. Aren't you from California? We're going to Sequouia at the end of July and staying at Dorst Creek Campground. It would be nice to see another Outbacker!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Sequoia is great, although I've never stayed @ Dorst. We do a lot of fishing back @ Cedar Grove in Kings Canyon. There are some good CGs back there but it is not as high in elevation. Right on the river but a tad warmer.

Just mixing it up with ya on the '04 thing. Throw some back at me anytime. Have fun.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

The only slide window we have is the kitchen all the rest are crank open, 25rss made 7/2003. kirk


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

UPDATE

Finally my dealer changed the 4 windows in the bunk for the crank model.

My trailer is now PERFECT!


----------

